# Calling All the Ladies!



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Don't just root around and read. Post your thoughts! 8)


----------



## Jessie (Aug 22, 2006)

Since the guys are prompting that we get involved, I have a question...has any one used the Freshette? I get tired of having to drop my pants in the insect filled forests and curious if anyone has tried this and if they liked it? Thanks.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Jessie,
I'm a girl hunter. I vote yes for the Freshette! :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter never leaves home without it.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

I have that one too!
Jessie there are (2) good suggestions! Let see what else the ladies have to post! 8)


----------



## Jessie (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it works well for you two, but just want to make sure, you find it easy to use and no spillage? Thanks. J


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Field Hunter never leaves home without it.


If that were the case, I wouldn't have to stop on the way to the field twice a [email protected]!! :roll:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

So the Illinois Opener is today and we're getting ready to go back out in a few hours! How's it going with everyone else? 8)


----------

